# TenPoint reviews



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Looking for any input on the 6Point Defender CLS. Im about to purchase one but wanted some input first.


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have the 6point GT Flex, It is a great crossbow> It made quick work out of the buck I shot last year at 32yards. He piled up within 50 yards and I don't think he knew what hit him. TenPoint is a quality product! Get the AcuDraw system as well, it makes quick work out of loading your bolt. Good Luck!!


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Birddogm33 said:


> I have the 6point GT Flex, It is a great crossbow> It made quick work out of the buck I shot last year at 32yards. He piled up within 50 yards and I don't think he knew what hit him. TenPoint is a quality product! Get the AcuDraw system as well, it makes quick work out of loading your bolt. Good Luck!!


Thanks for the input BirdDog...
Im getting the ACUdraw 50. I was just at the sport shop and found that Id rather pull it back with that system rather then crank it.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Stellar performer, but I'd go with the crank. the added draw weight and the shorter more parallel limbs makes cocking it a bit tougher, your call great bow...


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

I have a TP Defender, also know 3 other people that have them..
Great shooting bow very accurate and the Acu 50 makes pulling the bow back pretty easy...

Mike


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks fellas...I feel good about the purchase after hearing some good reviews.
Supposed to be at the shop tomorrow for pick up. Hopefully I can post some results from it in the next few weeks.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I also know of three people using this bow, myself included. I have nothing but good things to say about it. 

Two of us have the acudraw 50 and one has the acudraw. Nothing wrong with either system. The acudraw-50 however is a faster recocking device then the acudraw. If you can handle the 70 pound or so then no issue.

My son 12 took his fist deer this past weekend with it. He really likes it too.

Skinner


----------



## Bailey John (Oct 15, 2010)

The Ten point and the Excalibur are the two highest priced crossbows on the market. The ten point has a lifetime warranty, but states abuse is not covered, and the limbs have a 5 year warranty. Here is a link to it


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Skinner 2 said:


> I also know of three people using this bow, myself included. I have nothing but good things to say about it.
> 
> Two of us have the acudraw 50 and one has the acudraw. Nothing wrong with either system. The acudraw-50 however is a faster recocking device then the acudraw. If you can handle the 70 pound or so then no issue.
> 
> ...


Hey Ron, you and your dad were two of the 3 people I was talking about..:lol:

Mike


----------

